# ليسب لرسم خطوط Grid تلقائيا مع كتابة الإحداثيات على الخطوط



## أدهم7 (11 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*· **الى اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام اهدي **هذا الليسب من تصميمي وذلك لرسم خطوط الشبكة**GRID Line**وذلك بناءا على تحديدك للمسافات بين كل خط من خطوط **الشبكة وذلك على طبقة خاصة **تسمى**Grid**وكذلك يكتب الأحداثيات الشمالية والشرقية على خطوط **الشبكة وذلك حسب حجم النص المطلوب وذلك على طبقة خاصة تسمى**Grid-text*
*· **لتحميل البرنامج وذلك من خلال القائمة*

*Tools ---> **Load Application---> GRID ---> Load*​ 
*أو من خلال كتابة**الامر**Appload**في سطر الاوامر ثم تحميل الملف**Grid **ثم**Load*
*· **لتشغيل الليسب*
*نكتب **في سطر الاوامر الأمر** : **Grid*
*يسألك البرنامج عن الحدود المطلوبة لعمل خطوط ال **Grid **وذلك باختيار*
*Select lower left corner** : *
*Select upper right corner**: *
*يسأل البرنامج عن المسافة المطلوبة**بي خطوط ال**Grid*
*Enter Grid Spacing*

*ثم يسأل البرنامج عن ارتفاع النصوص**التي يكتب بها الاحداثيات على خطوط ال**Grid*
*Enter TEXT HEIGHT**:*

*وتكون النتيجة النهائية كما بالصورة التالية**:*






 
ختاما أرجو أن ينتفع به كل مطلع عليه ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا أخي أدهم والله هذا الليسب مهم جدا
الله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## africano800 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزت محروس (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hopakhalifa (12 مايو 2010)

يا سلام ايه متشكرين جدااااااااا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر. (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 

عندما أكتب الأمر grid في سطر الأوامر يعمل لدي أمر grid الأساسي ضمن برنامج أوتوكاد ، وبالتالي لا يحمل الليسب ، فهل من توجيه ؟!


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 مايو 2010)

الأخ أدهم
رجاء التوضيح أكثر ولو بملف فيديو يشرح طريقة عمل الليسب
لأني عندما كتبت في سطر الاوامر الأمر : Grid
لم يسألني عن الحدود المطلوبة لعمل خطوط ال Grid ولم يظهر لي أختيار
Select lower left corner : 
Select upper right corner: 

رجاء التوضيح أكثر


----------



## أدهم7 (12 مايو 2010)

ألاخواء الأعزاء
تم تحميل الملف مرة اخري في المرفقات وتم تغير أمر تشغيل الليسب الى gg بدلا من grid حتى لايتعارض مع الامر grid
الخاص بالاتوكاد


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (12 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا اخ ادهم ونرجو المزيد معلش طماعين


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 مايو 2010)

هذا هو الشغل من زمان وأنا أبحث عن مثل هذا الليسب
مشكور وجزيت خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 مايو 2010)

أخي إيش أنسب رقم من واقع خبرتك نعطية لأرتفاع النص
تحياتي


----------



## أدهم7 (12 مايو 2010)

اخي أبو المعتز
ارتفاع النص يتحدد حسب مقياس رسم الطباعة فعند الطباعة بمقياس رسم 1000:1 فأفضل ارتفاع للنص في هذه الحالة هو 3 وحدة ، وأي مقياس اخر نسبة وتناسب من هذا الرقم.


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وعلى فكرة الليسب جميل جدا
*​


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## تامر. (13 مايو 2010)

بالفعل عمل الليسب بنجاح بعد تعديل أمر التشغيل ، جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن النا (13 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر يارب يوفقك


----------



## rezqen (13 مايو 2010)

tank u adhem


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## حسام بوشكش (15 مايو 2010)

الأخ أدهم
رجاء التوضيح أكثر ولو بملف فيديو يشرح طريقة عمل الليسب
لأني عندما كتبت في سطر الاوامر الأمر : Grid
لم يسألني عن الحدود المطلوبة لعمل خطوط ال Grid ولم يظهر لي أختيار
Select lower left corner : 
Select upper right corner:


----------



## أدهم7 (15 مايو 2010)

أخي حسام
تم تعديل الملف وقد ارسلته في الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع وذلك بتغيير امر التشغيل الى gg مع تحميل الملف المعدل


----------



## حسام يونس (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
كل عام وانتم بخير ___ رمضان كريم


----------



## himahima86 (3 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم رجاء انا محتاج لسب لوضع الاحداثيات فى جدول


----------



## mohie sad (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جمال سنوسي (5 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## اشرف شيخون (5 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هالانجاز الممتاز


----------



## رعد اسحق (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## مصطفى محروس (11 يناير 2011)

الله ينور عليك لانى كتير دورت على الليسب وعايزة منك طلب تانى يكون الليسب بزاوية ومن فضلك عايزة ليسب يعطى الزاوية فى البروفيل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## samirantre (25 يناير 2011)

اللهم مبارك لهم في اعمالهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (25 يناير 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## خالد أدهم (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## براءة سامر (11 سبتمبر 2012)

هل يمكنني تسمية الشبكة في برنامج اللاند
أرجو شرح كيفية ذلك


----------

